
Ask HN: What is your web “Go to” tech stack? - funerr
Why is it the go to? And maybe an addition of any API&#x27;s&#x2F;SaaSs that help?
======
polishdude20
React for frontend Node, express, postgres for backend. Logrocket , Google
analytics for tracking.

Im most proud of myself for setting up a little server application that some
of my GitHub repos are connected to through webhooks. When I push a commit to
master, the webhook fires, my server calls git pull and builds and the code is
ready to go. Very little downtime and no need to ssh and scp

------
Vosporos
Haskell / Elixir for the back

VanillaJS for simple interfaces / React for complex ones

PostgreSQL for the RDBMS

ElasticSearch for search features on datasets greater than 1TB

In a FreeBSD jail

